# Anyone know what these are?



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Found these red berry looking things while walking through our woods. The vine they are attached to looks almost like a rose. Could they be rose hips? If so, what do you do with them? Sorry for the poor picture. They are kind of hard to get to.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Those a small rosehips. Yep.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Chickenista! What do you do with them?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

You can cook with them!
But first you need to cut them open (scissors) and remove the seeds.

Then you can add them into apple crumble, make jam, add them into muffins etc..
They are very high in Vit. C, which is why they were always so valued back in the day.
Come the dead of winter some rosehip tea or jam etc.. would give you the much lacking Vit. C.
They are a bit tart..like a mild cranberry.
You can dry them for long term storage, plump them up in a little water for using in muffins and as is into the fruit pies.


----------



## winemaker (Mar 25, 2010)

They are multiflora rose hips. We have acres of them, horible plants but the bunnies love them.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, I was able to pick a few handfuls today doing a very credible impression of a pincushion while doing so. They look like they're mostly seed inside though so I might not have much luck making anything.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

SLFarmMI said:


> Well, I was able to pick a few handfuls today doing a very credible impression of a pincushion while doing so. They look like they're mostly seed inside though so I might not have much luck making anything.



Tea maybe, dried whole.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm going to try drying them and making tea. That is if I can move tomorrow. Somehow I managed to trip while going over one of the old fences on the place (that'll teach me for trying to take a shortcut) and fell right on my face. That hurts a lot more when you're in your 40s than when you're in your 20s.


----------

